# MMO Geheimtipps gesucht



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (4. Juni 2013)

Hey,
bin im Moment auf der suche nach nem neuen MMO.
Die ganzen großen habe ich alle schon gespielt und immer hat mich nach 'ner Zeit i.was gestört, die
Spielen die mich am meisten gehalten haben waren:
World of Warcraft - 2 Jahre mit Pausen gespielt - aufgehört weil man nur noch farmen kann und mir die monatlichen Kosten auf Dauer zu hoch sind
Metin 2 - 3 Jahre gespielt, mit Pausen, letztes Mal vor 2 Jahren - aufgehört weil es immer das gleiche war
Dragonica - 1 Jahr - aufgehört weil es zu Pay2Win wurde
Snowbound Online - 2 Jahre - Server wurden heruntergefahren

Was ich genau suche:
-halbwegs ordentliche Grafik, gut umgesetzte Comicgrafik á la Dragonica geht auch
- Kampfsystem wenns geht frei wie in TERA
- Dungeons & PvP sind nicht so wichtig
- eine nette community wäre schön
- Langzeitmotivation, nicht dass man nach 1 Woche schon alles gesehen hat

Grüße,
Like A Sir

PS: Habe auch schon die "neueren" MMOs gespielt, also TERA, Aion, Neverwinter, ...


----------



## Combi (4. Juni 2013)

gw2,bin seit den ersten tag dran,und is immer noch geil.
3 chars auf max und max equip.legendarys herzustellen is ne aufgabe für jahre,mir zu heftig.
es macht fun ohne ende,das system is so gemacht,dass du mit jedem gruppen bilden kannst.
is echt gross,hab jetzt mit dem hauptchar,98% der welt erkundet.
updates,events,neue storys,inhalte....ohne ende zeug.
und nich so ne behinderte grafik wie wow...
grafik is hammer,meine gtx 670 sc schafft mit max settings 68-85 fps,mehr is nich 
schaus dir an,gibt viele youtube vids.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2013)

MMO oder MMORPG?

Wenn MMORPG dann würd mir noch Dragons Prophet einfallen 

Rift Online wird auch bald Free 2 Play.


----------



## nulchking (4. Juni 2013)

Ich finde das Dragons Prophet der größte Müll ist 
Hab ca. ne Stunde gespielt, und es danach von der Festplatte geschmissen, hat sich irgendwie komisch beim zocken angefühlt.
Kann auch daran liegen das ich null gerafft habe in dem Game, aber was solls.

Kann dir aber auch GW2 ans Herz legen, spiele es mittlerweile wieder aus langeweile und es macht einfach Spaß


----------



## SiQ (5. Juni 2013)

Wie wärs mit EVE-Online?


----------



## mauhdl (29. Juli 2013)

Würde sagen dragon's prophet sau geil das game und man kann sich alles erspielen ohne echtgeld.lg  B-)


----------



## Horstinator90 (30. Juli 2013)

Silkroad xD


----------



## Zare (1. August 2013)

Lineage II, soll wohl auch noch nen deutscher Server kommen.


----------



## Lui (4. August 2013)

Ich würde dir Tera empfehlern, sieht gut aus und man kann ne menge erreichen ohne das man richtiges Geld zahlen muss.


----------



## vcg666 (13. August 2013)

Aufjeden Fall Tera, Hat ne geile Grafik und ist free to play solltest du dir mal anschauen.


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2013)

Wurden ja schon viele genannt, ich werfe auch mal zusätzlich was in den Raum:

Age of Wulin
Vindictus

Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Bobthree (19. August 2013)

Also Vindictus kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen !


----------



## unze (19. August 2013)

Ich schlage mal The Secret World vor


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2013)

Vielleicht ma Neverwinter anchecken. Kostet ja nix.


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2013)

Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Games?

Black Desert Online First Look New Trailer 1080p Version - YouTube

World of Darkness - Vampire MMORPG - Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Hoelli (25. September 2013)

Ich gebe zu, man muss es mögen und es hat seine Ecken und Kanten, aber ich werfe hier mal Runes of Magic in den Raum.


----------



## MOD6699 (26. September 2013)

Spiel gerade RIFT

taugt!


----------



## meiro (27. September 2013)

Dragons Prophet habe ich auch mal eine Weile angetestet und ich muss sagen, dass ich es gar nicht schlecht fand. Ich habe nach WoW auch ewig nach einem MMORPG gesucht, welches einen mal wieder ein bisschen länger fesselt, aber abgesehen von Dragons Prophet habe ich die meisten Spiele schon nach spätestens 3 Tagen wieder fallen lassen. So richtig gefesselt hat mich aber auch Dragons Prophet nicht, jedenfalls blieb die Langzeitmotivation dann doch aus.. Mittlerweile zocke ich ab und an mal ne Runde Dota, ist zwar nicht vergleichbar, aber für mich der beste "Ersatz".


----------



## jday (27. September 2013)

Neocron 2 kann ich dir anbieten


----------



## mds51 (27. September 2013)

GW2 hat mich so dermaßen enttäuscht... GW1 war so genial


----------



## Lg3 (28. September 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> GW2 hat mich so dermaßen enttäuscht... GW1 war so genial


 
Und ich dachte mittlerweile ich wäre der einzige Mensch auf Erden der GW2 nicht so toll findet!


----------



## Hiazu (29. September 2013)

wie wärs mit Spiral Knights?
schönes MMO mit tollem Artstyle, Bossen, Dungeons und viel Herausforderung

für mich eins der besten MMOs überhaupt, gibts übrigens mit kompletter Steamanbindung (Inventar, Markt usw.)


----------



## timmibu (11. Oktober 2013)

Loong Dragonblood, definitiv ist zwar noch nicht so populär aber wurde im Juli 2013 nun auch in Deutschland veröffentlicht 

Hab auch lange ein MMORPG gesucht, und ja dieses kommt WoW am nächsten....

dem ganzen Schmarn wie Neverwinter, Tera, usw. kann ich überhaupt nichts abgewinnen dieses Kampfsystem ist einfach nicht meins.


----------



## Fexzz (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich schließ mich der Suche an. 

Hab neulich auf Anraten einiger Freunde Lord of the Rings online runtergeladen aber als ich den Ingame-Store gesehen hab dacht ich ich Spinne. Jede Menge Content, den man bezahlen muss. 400 Quests im Bereich Level 60: ~ 10€. 350 Quests und 2 Dungeons: 15€ und so weiter. Ne danke.


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Oktober 2013)

Schon RIFT probiert? Da sind zumindest alle Quest frei^^ Ich spiels gerade und bin derzeit echt begeistert.


----------



## painleZ (18. Oktober 2013)

AION
geht einfach ab und alle server Voll 

AION Free-to-Play


----------



## Kusanar (29. Oktober 2013)

Vindictus
Vindictus Europe

oder

Guild Wars 2


Wobei Vindictus definitiv kein WoW-Ersatz sein soll. Hier wird ausschließlich Dungeon-weise gezockt. Dafür gibts ein sehr ansprechendes Kampfsystem das sogar mit Gamepad super bedienbar ist.


----------



## ancrion (29. Oktober 2013)

ist rift pay 2 win ?


----------



## Drina84 (29. Oktober 2013)

Loong Dragonblood schaut wahrlich sehr hübsch aus, auch wenn ich nicht der Fan für sowas bin. 

Gibt es da auch Deutscheserver evtl?


----------



## SmokeyX (30. Oktober 2013)

Wer auf fernöstliche Kampfkunst steht und PVP bevorzugt wird mit Age of Wulin sehr glücklich


----------



## Hiazu (30. Oktober 2013)

SmokeyX schrieb:


> Wer auf fernöstliche Kampfkunst steht und PVP bevorzugt wird mit Age of Wulin sehr glücklich


 
und ich warte immer noch auf die vor Ewigkeiten angekündigte deutsche Übersetzung...


----------



## SmokeyX (21. Januar 2014)

Hiazu schrieb:


> und ich warte immer noch auf die vor Ewigkeiten angekündigte deutsche Übersetzung...


Und es ist soweit  Das Spiel Age of Wulin ist jetzt offiziell auf deutsch.

Age of Wulin Martial Arts-MMORPG

[Announcement] Ladet euch Age of Wulin auf Deutsch herunter!


----------



## Kel (23. Januar 2014)

SmokeyX schrieb:


> Und es ist soweit  Das Spiel Age of Wulin ist jetzt offiziell auf deutsch.


Hat das nicht auch so ein arschlahmes "anvisieren + automatischer Angriff"-Kampfystem?


----------



## McRoll (24. Januar 2014)

Klink mich auch mal hier ein - ehemaliger WoW- Spieler (bis WotLK). Würde gern mal wieder ein MMO zocken, allerdings langweilen mich alle neu rauskommenden MMO's weil sich dort der Trend abzeichnet, dem Spieler immer weniger in Sachen Komplexität und Charakterentwicklung abzuverlangen. Letztes Beispiel bei mir war Guild Wars 2, da hab ich nach Max lvl praktisch sofort aufgehört zu spielen, weil mich 5 Skills im Kampf zu benutzen eingeschläfert hat. Elder Scrolls is ja wieder genau dasselbe. Ich steh da eher auf das frühe WoW System mit 15-20 Skills die ich im Kampf einsetzen musste. Skillbäume die man als solche bezeichnen konnte gabs damals auch noch.

Gibts denn da nix gescheites mehr heutzutage das in diese Richtung abzielt? Wichtig wären mir:

- möglichst viele Fertigkeiten im Kampf einsetzen zu können, Klassenkenntnisse und Planung sollten von Vorteil sein
- komplexe Charakterentwicklung
- möglichst gutes PvP, Open World wenns geht


----------



## MaxRink (24. Januar 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Klink mich auch mal hier ein - ehemaliger WoW- Spieler (bis WotLK). Würde gern mal wieder ein MMO zocken, allerdings langweilen mich alle neu rauskommenden MMO's weil sich dort der Trend abzeichnet, dem Spieler immer weniger in Sachen Komplexität und Charakterentwicklung abzuverlangen. Letztes Beispiel bei mir war Guild Wars 2, da hab ich nach Max lvl praktisch sofort aufgehört zu spielen, weil mich 5 Skills im Kampf zu benutzen eingeschläfert hat. Elder Scrolls is ja wieder genau dasselbe. Ich steh da eher auf das frühe WoW System mit 15-20 Skills die ich im Kampf einsetzen musste. Skillbäume die man als solche bezeichnen konnte gabs damals auch noch.
> 
> Gibts denn da nix gescheites mehr heutzutage das in diese Richtung abzielt? Wichtig wären mir:
> 
> ...


Schau dir mal EVE Online an. 51 Tage Spielzeit kann ich dir geben. Bei Interesse PM


----------



## Horstinator90 (24. Januar 2014)

Silkroad Online 

Geh auf wotlk pserver ^^
Frostmourne wäre ein guter,


----------



## McRoll (24. Januar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Schau dir mal EVE Online an. 51 Tage Spielzeit kann ich dir geben. Bei Interesse PM



War 5 Jahre dabei War (und ist) immer noch das beste MMO meiner Meinung nach, ich hab nur irgendwann aufgehört weil keiner meiner Kumpels dabei geblieben ist. Drum versuch ich eins zu finden was auch für die anderen eine Überlegung wert ist. Zusammen bockts mehr.

@ Horstinator: Hab auch schon auf nem privaten gezockt, n Monat etwa. War lustig aber doch nicht ganz das Wahre im Vergleich zum offiziellen.


----------



## Horstinator90 (24. Januar 2014)

Ja private Server sind nix ganzes und nix halbes ^^

Zocke atm noch aufn offiziellen Server, mir gefällt es noch aber ich hoffe das es an WoD es endlich schwerer wird


----------



## Sikanox (16. November 2014)

Auch wenn es ein Alter Betrag ist, ich frisch ihm mal auf ^-^

-Tera, gutes Kampfsystem aber schlecht aufgebaut, du kannst kaum von Kanten runterspringen u. zu großer Speicherverbrauch für ein Schlecht aufgebautes System ( Gayforge halt )
-Neverwinter, schönes Umfeld und gutes Kampfsystem, ähnelt mir aber zu stark an GuildWars 2^^
-Dragon´s Prophet, hat mich schon bisschen überrascht, Priester mit Sense, einfach gailomato, einzige Problem, Itemshop... Überteuert + Pay-To-Win...
-Aura Kingdom, gutes Anime-MMO, sehr gut gemachtes Talentbaum System und gutes Kampfsystem, das einzige was mich enttäuscht ist, der Cashshop, es gibt Quest´s, wo du für den Questgeber einen Gegenstand kaufen musst, Sinn???
-AION, komm ... AION gehört in die Tonne, zu dumm aufgebaut, 100k in PvP aber in PvE lappige 10k?xD Dazu zu stark überteuerter Cashshop, daher nicht empfehlenswert^^
-Allods Online, sehr gut aufgebautes Kampfsystem + Talent u. Rubinverteilungs system, schwere Raids, 2 Knackpunkte : Internationaler Server ( WHHHHHHY ?! ), Total überteuerter Cashshop ( Es war am anfang so schön ... </3 ) 
-Alternative Lösung zu Allods : Internationaler Privat Server "AllodsPvP 4.0"
-World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor, ich glaub mit Draenor haben sie es wieder interessant gemacht, kann aber nur die Contents : BC / Wotlk als Privat Server empfehlen, Cata und MoP sind einfach zum kotzen. 
-ArcheAge, gut aufgebaut, lässt einen Guten eindruck aber den Cashshop hab ich mir nicht angeschaut, ob es P2W oder kein P2W is kann ich nicht sagen^^
-WildStar, wie WoW aufgebaut, aber in einer Lustigeren Art und weise, halt P2P
-Teso, wer die Spielereihe "The Elders Scrolls" kennt, wird mit TESO zufrieden sein, P2P meines Wissens.
-LoL, schön aufgebaut, rein PvP, einziger Knackpunkt der mich genervt hat war : die Unfreundlichkeit mancher Spieler, du bist Neu, wirst wegen kleinen Fehlern angemotzt, aber ok, es ist ja fast in jeden Spiel so.
-Panzar, schön aufgebautes PvP-orientiertes Game, man craftet sich seine Rüstung selber, wenn man in Battlegrounds gewinnt. Nachteil : PayToWin - Du kannst Erze oder gar fertige Rüstungen aus den CS kaufen ...
-Rappelz, gefiel mir nicht so wirklich ... Aber geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.
-Age of Wulin, höhö PayToWin Club gPotato und Webzen melden sich zu Wort!
-Archlord 2, war nach aussagen vieler "zur Beta" fett P2W, wies jz aussieht weiß ich nicht, hat mich aber ganz ganz nachdenklich gemacht nicht damit anzufangen 
-----
Mir fehlt grade kein weiteres MMO ein, schaut euch jeweils von einen MMO n Video ( Gameplay/Let´s Play ) an.

Hoffe ich konnt euch Helfen^^
Mit Freundlichen Grüßen, Sikanox


----------



## _maxe (16. November 2014)

Nach dem Archeage meiner Meinung nach gefloppt ist hab ich meine Hoffnung in "The Repopulation" gelegt. Sandbox der alten Schule im si-fi Setting.


----------



## rhalin (18. November 2014)

Ich werfe mal noch Everquest 2 in den Raum für Leute die es komplex mögen. 
Da es dort nie ein "Aufräumen" im Skillsystem gab ist dieses inzwischen eine halbe Wissenschaft und auch die Kämpfe sind nicht mit 4 Tasten zu gewinnen.
Quickleisten braucht man daher jede Menge im Interface.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (18. November 2014)

HdRo, für Fans ein Muss, allerdings aktuell etwas an Endcontent-mangelnd.


----------

